# Who drives uberx in a Holden Cruze?



## AdlDave

Hello all, thinking I may have to upgrade to a newer model car and wondering who in Aus does uberX in a Holden Cruze? The cruze seems to be coming up favorably in the affordability and economy stakes (diesel) - but I'm worried it might be a bit small? My current car is a "large Ford" sedan and I'm worried the Cruze may be too narrow? How have Cruze drivers found it when they have 3 in the back? Too squeezy?


----------



## UberDriverAU

My advice would be to choose a car that's at least a few years old, economical to run, and has a history of reliability. That will help to minimise your operating costs. I wouldn't worry too much about passenger comfort. I have a small and old car and it can certainly be a squeeze in the back with a full load. I have a rating in the 4.85-4.90 range despite the car that I drive. You won't make any more money if you have a more comfortable car, but it most likely will cost you more to operate it.


----------



## AdlDave

Thanks! That's what I was thinking, I've seen other uber drivers locally in Mazda 3's and Hyundai I30s and I think the cruze is a little bigger than that, the current car is a diesel and does between 6.5-7l/100 so I'm looking to match or better that.


----------



## UberDriverAU

I reckon you could get away with an i20 or equivalent. An i30 or equivalent won't be an issue.


----------



## PerthLocal

I drive an i30 and have had pax say there's plenty of room


----------



## AdlDave

Thanks guys, interestingly I noticed on the uber website that it has a list of 'popular cars':



> Ford - Falcon, Focus, Mondeo
> Holden - Captiva, Commodore, Cruze
> Honda - Accord, Civic, CR-V, Jazz
> Hyundai - Accent, Elantra, i30
> Kia - Cerato, Sportage
> Mazda - CX5, Mazda3
> Mitsibishi - Lancer, Outlander
> Nissan - Dualis, Pulsar, X-trail
> Toyota - Aurion, Camry, Corolla, Kluger, Prius, Rav4, Yaris
> Volkswagen - Golf


Of note it mentions Honda Jazz and Toyota Yaris which are small/light cars - compared to these a Cruze would be huge!!!


----------



## UberDriverAU

I don't think there will be any problems with the size of it. Just make sure you do some research on operating costs and reliability.


----------

